
Business Programming - throwaway7645
http://business-programming.com/business_programming.html
======
throwaway7645
If you'd like to see a video with lots of very simple apps (mostly with a GUI)
written in only a few lines of very readable code:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lR5Fzv6DP0I](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lR5Fzv6DP0I)

------
orionblastar
I used to do that in Visual Basic, ASP VBScript, and Crystal Reports.

~~~
flukus
I'd take the declarative nature of this over the drag'n'drop of VB and CR any
day.

~~~
throwaway7645
Me too and I've used a little Vbscript as well. I think the majority of this
kind of business scripting is done in python today which is great, but Rebol
seems to really excel here.

